# Wo kauft man heutzutage Spiele?



## Horsti999 (1. Juni 2021)

Hi!

Habe nun endlich meinen neuen Gaming PC und dadurch Lust, diverse neue Features zu testen. Minecraft RTX kam mir z.B. in den Sinn.
2014 habe ich mir die Java Edition gekauft, die das aber nicht unterstützt. Es gab wohl mal eine Zeit, in der man das kostenlos für die WIN10 Version eintauschen konnte, aber das wurde wohl eingestampft. 

Nun meine Frage: Wo kauft man heutzutage eigentlich Spiele? Ich lese viel von unternehmenseigenen Game-Launchern, Steam ist mir ein Begriff und Windows hat den Microsoft Store. Phsyisch kauft man heute ja nichts mehr, es geht ja nur um Accounts und Keys. Wenn ich nun nach "Minecraft Win 10 kaufen" suche, lande ich auch auf Key-Seller Seiten wie:









						Minecraft (PC)
					

Buy Minecraft for Minecraft (PC) with cheap price on Difmark Minecraft is one of the most popular video games. Its simple and has virtually no limits. Every player can do anything. To purchase this game, one...




					difmark.com
				




Ist das seriös? Gibt es Seiten wie diese, die seriös sind, oder ist alles außer Microsoft Store eigentlich illegal? Kenne mich wirklich nicht aus, aber mir wirkt es ein wenig suspekt. Scheue mich aber auch nicht davor den Service zu nutzen, wenn es funktioniert. Windows und Office beziehe ich auch über ebay.


----------



## GuterUser112 (1. Juni 2021)

difmark kenn ich nicht, die Windows 10 Version würde ich im Microsoft Store kaufen. 

Ansonsten kaufe ich immer alles bei Instantgaming und MMOGA wenns mal ne Rabattaktion gibt auch bei Steam.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

Ich kaufe meine  Spiele meistens bei Steam. Wenn es nicht anders geht und ein Spiel nicht bei Steam zu bekommen ist dann woanders. Bezahlen tu ich immer per Paypal. Das klappt ganz gut.


----------



## Ion (1. Juni 2021)

Spiele kauft man heute bei www.gog.com, wo denn sonst?


----------



## Horsti999 (1. Juni 2021)

Ich dachte einfach ich probiere es mal bei difmark. Wie gesagt, bei ebay bisher meist gute Erfahrungen gemacht und die 11 € wären jetzt kein Weltuntergang

Aber nun wurde es richtig schräg. Bezahlung per PayPal nicht möglich, weswegen es mir schon suspekt erschien. Aber dann einfach per VISA bezahlt. Daraufhin aber nur ne Mail bekommen, in der nach Fotos von VISA-Karte und Perso gefragt wurde + Selfie mit erkennbarem Datum von heute. Alles für die Verifikation.
Man soll zwar gewisse Bereiche auf der Karte verdecken, aber das war mir dann doch zu heiß. Keine Ahnung, ob das Identitätsdiebstahl werden soll oder was die sonst vorhaben. So etwas ist mir jedenfalls noch nicht untergekommen.
Schon gar nicht wegen 10 €...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, wie schnell die Abbuchung in meiner Bank angezeigt wird. Dort fand ich bis jetzt keinen Eintrag. Bei Difmark gibt es wohl auch ab 24h  ne refund-Option. Aber wer weiß, ob der Button was bewirkt....

Auf Trustpilot liest man auch Dinge, die darauf schließen lassen, dass man keine Gutschein Keys zum Erwerb des Spiels bekommt, sondern eher eine Art organisiertes Account-Sharing betreibt.

Bei euren genannten Shops habe ich das Spiel nicht gefunden. Dann vllt doch der Microsoft Store. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mir das Spiel wegen RTX nur 30 anschaue und nicht wieder anmache.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2021)

Wenn ich auf die MS Seite gehe steht da, dass es ein free trial gibt...
Bei Epic, Steam und GoG kann man Spiele ausserdem bei Nichtgefallen wieder zurück geben (Aufzählung nach steigenden Aufwand eine Erstattung zu bekommen). Beim MS Store bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es so eine Regelung auch gibt.


----------



## NatokWa (1. Juni 2021)

MC-RTX gibt es NUR über den MS-Store .... das hängt auch mit den In-App Käufen zusammen ....... genau wie bei der Non-Java Version von MC .....


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (1. Juni 2021)

kinguin.net kann ich auch noch empfehlen...


----------



## Schori (1. Juni 2021)

Ich schau meistens zuerst bei keyforsteam.de, ist ein Preisvergleich für digitale Keys.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juni 2021)

Kaufen mache ich mittlerweile selten.
Momentan hab ich nen Microsoft Game Pass, der auch viele Spiele von EA beinhaltet.
Gabs im Angebot und hab nen Rabattcode gehabt und so für 4 Monate knapp 20€ bezahlt.


----------



## FetterKasten (1. Juni 2021)

Ich kaufe mir, sofern vorhanden, meine Spiele immer in der DVD Variante. Einfach weil ich sie gerne "physisch" im Regal stehen hab.
Wenn es das icht gibt, dann bevorzugt über Steam.

Mittlerweile ist auch ein Punkt erreicht, wo physische Versionen manchmal sogar günstiger sind, als digital.
Hab mir zb den neuen Flight Simulator für 99 Euro im Saturn gekauft. Den gleichen Preis hätte man auch nur bei MMOGA gezahlt.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Hab mir zb den neuen Flight Simulator für 99 Euro im Saturn gekauft. Den gleichen Preis hätte man auch nur bei MMOGA gezahlt.



Wenn du die Premium Deluxe Version gekauft hast, ja...


----------



## Downsampler (3. Juni 2021)

Kinguin, Steam, GoG, Epic, Ubi Soft, Okay Soft.

Ich kaufe meistens bei Kinguin. Kinguin ist ein Marktplatz, wo man auch selbst Spielecodes verkaufen kann, wenn man welche hat.

Minecraft Java Edition habe ich direkt bei Mojang, also beim Hersteller, gekauft.


----------

